# My iddy biddy kitties



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

My little girl yet to be named








Little black and white trouble maker








Kitty pile








The other little girl








Little black alien kitty

So we have 2 ginger females, a female alien, my little trouble maker is a boy and a ginger tom who likes to play hard to get


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww they are so cute.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Awwwwww soooo cute, love them all...I think we need more pics of the little Alien girl!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

will try to get more pictures of alien girl, its hard to get pictures that really show their markings, both the black kitten and black and white kitten are black with dark grey tabby markings. Its really cute.

Debbie
x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww baby paws :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how cute are they,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: me want a little ginger girly,..........................:thumbup:


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

They are all sooooo gorgeous. Please keep posting pics as they grow :thumbup:.

The dark tabby markings in the black and black & white kitten are what is known as ghost markings. These will fade as the kittens get older. All cats carry a tabby pattern but it depends if the cat also has the agouti gene whether the cat is a true tabby showing the full markings or not. 

The only exception with this is the red series cats (red, cream, apricot) as these colours can lie. What appears to be a full tabby cat with all the markings may in fact not be an agouti tabby at all and what appears to be a pure red self with no tabby markings can in fact be a true agouti tabby.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww I want one!!! lovely pics


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the markings Tilsie, I was kinda hoping the markings would stay like that, its all really interesting. I was surprised we didn't get a tortie in the mix as Mummy is tortie, but she does have more black and ginger in her and a light sandy colour.

I will do more pictures soon, they'll be 4 weeks on Tuesday, and they're wobbling all over the place, fun to watch, I'll have to remember to put several layers on my legs as I know they'll all be climbing me!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub:I want the un named girl !!!! omg im sure i have space for another kitten !!! i love ginger cats, and a girl thats a bit special isnt it


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll be keeping one of the ginger girls, not sure which yet, waiting for their personalities to come out a bit more. I'm waiting to hear whether my friend wants a little ginger tom or a female, I'm hoping she'll pick the tom and I might keep the 2 little girls, unless my brother changes his mind then I'll only get to keep 1.


----------



## Chloeh (Apr 1, 2010)

the ginger kittens are gorgeous! I also love the mummys colour  very pretty <3


----------

